# Framing Nailer -HELP-



## bcdinh (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello,

I'm a newbie and I'm looking to buy a nailer to do my framing work for the basement. Can someone please recommend a good reliable framing nailer?

Thank you in advance everyone!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

First--look for one that has easily available nails----

I bought a Porter Cable several years back---I needed a back up gun and it was cheap---

My good gun was stolen shortly after that----the Porter able has served me well----lots of use--no problems.


----------



## bcdinh (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for your response oh' mike. What you do think of a Max SN883RH2, Ridgig, or Bostitch rounded head nailer?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Bostich are good,but the nails are expensive---Never used the other two that you mentioned--

You will not put much wear and tear on whatever gun you buy---so a lighter --cheaper gun should serve you well----Hitachi--Senco---Bostich--Pasload are all premium pro guns---if they are in your budget a pro gun will last you a lifetime---but perhaps a waste of money for occasional use for household projects.


----------



## bcdinh (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi oh'mike,

I found this great link that talks all about framing nailer "http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=0&articleID=649074&artnum=1". What do you think of it? I'm thinking of going for the Paslode 3-1/2 or Senco SN902XP as what you suggested. Although the Max SN883RH2 is very tempting too because it has good review from the author  

Thanks a lot oh'mike


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Paslode, Bostich, Senco, Hitachi, Porter Cable all make good stuff. Considering that a professional framer will drive more nails in a month than most DIY will do in a lifetime, you won't go wrong with any name brand. I have a Porter Cable that has framed several sheds and a couple additions. Probably 3-4 boxes of nails. Still works good as new. When my carpenter buddy (a Bostich/Paslode/Senco owner) was using it on my roof, he said "Wow, that's a nice gun." Whatever you buy, oil daily and try not to drop it off the ladder.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

are you looking for a cordless or an air gun?


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

For what it's worth, I bought a used/recon gun on eBay - a Campbell Hausfeld for about $70. Some guy was selling a few of them that all had new seals in them... my guess is a big-box employee who took returns out of the trash.

Anyway, it shoots 21 degree nails I can get generic at Menards/HD. It framed my whole basement, plus some other projects for both me and people I've let borrow it. Only had one bad jam in all of that (some minor jams though). I would bet that I would have wasted more than $70 on bent nails if I had to swing a hammer at them all. If you only have your own basement on the horizon, that would be the way I would go.


----------



## bcdinh (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm interested in a air gun.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Here's the one I have. Reconditioned but works just fine. Cost about the same as 2 days rental around here. You can probably get one cheaper, I've seen Harbor Freight for about $90 but I'm 0 for 3 on Harbor Freight pneumatics. I know a lot of people are happy with them but just hasn't worked for me. Partly because I'm a 2 hour drive from their nearest retail outlet so their liberal exchange policy doesn't mean much to me. 

http://bigskytool.com/Hitachi_NR90A...(Reconditioned)___i2488.aspx?ref=jdzlymblxayi


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have the harbor freight "3 in 1" framing nailer. so far it has worked GREAT. it is the more expensive one. the cheaper one is junk, so i hear.


----------



## bcdinh (Jun 14, 2012)

thank you everyone. ive decided to go with the hitachi nr90ae(s) from lowes and a 16g finish nailers. the nr90ae is a lot cheaper then the nr83a2 and both spec are very identical but i do not know why one is cheaper then the other.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

bcdinh said:


> thank you everyone. ive decided to go with the hitachi nr90ae(s) from lowes and a 16g finish nailers. the nr90ae is a lot cheaper then the nr83a2 and both spec are very identical but i do not know why one is cheaper then the other.


The 83 is a 34° nailer and the 90 is a 21°. Many prefer the higher angle as they can access tighter places. On the other hand, the 83 is a clipped head vs. the 90 being a full round head nailer. Clipped heads don't always meet local codes.


----------



## bcdinh (Jun 14, 2012)

jschaben said:


> The 83 is a 34° nailer and the 90 is a 21°. Many prefer the higher angle as they can access tighter places. On the other hand, the 83 is a clipped head vs. the 90 being a full round head nailer. Clipped heads don't always meet local codes.


No they are both 21deg nailers.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

bcdinh said:


> No they are both 21deg nailers.


http://bigskytool.com/Hitachi_NR83AA3_Clipped_Head_2-Inch_to_3_14-Inch_Framing_Nailer___i1365.aspx

select the specs tab

Edit - just noticed the AA3 is a 34° and the A2S is a 21°. Never have figured out the Hitachi model numbering system.


----------

